# Nashville, TN $0.73 per Mile, $0.14 per Minute.



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Congratulations!

(Seriously, congratulations! Per Uber logic lower fares = more rides per hour = more $ for drivers. When average fares where around $2, drivers made $90k per year, according to Uber. You lucky bastards in Nashville must be making at least $200k per year now, but I'm not jealous, rate cuts will come to every city, cause Uber wants all drivers to be rich!)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

$0.73???? That's unbelievable. Who are the dumb-****s making the decisions in Uberland? I haven't been out in the last (3) days because I'm totally fed up with their stupid shit, and we're still at a sky-high $1.15/mile. Surely no one will even turn their phone on...surely?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking forward to see what happens here, will partners stop driving? Or will they continue in hope of surges and rates increasing?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

So far there's minimal impact on # of drivers. The drivers appear to be chasing the guarantee. Give it a couple weeks to know for sure. I'm pretty much done with it and have been for a couple months. This is unworkable.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Much like playing the pokies, we all know there bad but just maybe the jackpot might go off. I can see how it could become addictive.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Surge has been almost non existent here for two months.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow! I wouldn't start my car for them at those rates. I've pretty much washed my hands of them anyway at $1.15. We haven't had any guarantees in weeks here. They don't always pay them anyway, just like the cancellation fees. I can't believe anyone would even go out for $0.73. I guess there's going to be no limit at which the drivers will quit driving, it's insane...and sad.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Instyle said:


> I can see how it could become addictive.


Kinda like how some people cut themselves, I guess.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

At a realistic cost of $.30 to $.40 per mile (gas, depreciation, taxes, insurance, return on investment, etc.), driving at those rates is a losing proposition. Seventy three cents a mile minus $.40 a mile - profit? No. Remember on average you are likely driving equal or more miles to get to a fare before the $.73 kicks in. YOU ARE PAYING UBER FOR THE PRIVILEGE OF LOSING MONEY.

I feel for you all in Nashville, a beautiful city. In DC, it's $1.25 per mile since last June and no increase in volume as "promised" by Uber. There must be no economists on Uber's staff to determine pricing. Pricing is best determined my VALUE PERCEIVED BY THE CUSTOMER. That means in DC about a 20 to 30 percent increases in the mileage rate. (Said by a economics major, _cum laude_, and an MBA from an elite Ivy League school.)

Nevertheless, I love doing it on the way to the country club to play tennis or paddle tennis and meeting interesting passengers on the way to and from.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> Nevertheless, I love doing it on the way to the country club to play tennis or paddle tennis and meeting interesting passengers on the way to and from.


Maybe that's what Uber envisions. Many millions of VERY part-time drivers just turning the app on if they happen to be going out anyway. Possibly getting a dollar or two for gas, if they don't have to go out of their way.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> $0.73???? That's unbelievable. Who are the dumb-****s making the decisions in Uberland? I haven't been out in the last (3) days because I'm totally fed up with their stupid shit, and we're still at a sky-high $1.15/mile. Surely no one will even turn their phone on...surely?


They can't be that dumb. There were plenty of Nashville UberX drivers out there when I checked yesterday.

Must've been a bar bet:

"Drivers will quit at a certain point. We can't keep robbing them."
"Wanna bet?"
"Yeah! There's no way people are that idiotic."
"$2 minimum fare, less than $1/mile. They'll still drive."
"There's no way!"
"You'll see."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> At a realistic cost of $.30 to $.40 per mile (gas, depreciation, taxes, insurance, return on investment, etc.), driving at those rates is a losing proposition. Seventy three cents a mile minus $.40 a mile - profit? No. Remember on average you are likely driving equal or more miles to get to a fare before the $.73 kicks in. YOU ARE PAYING UBER FOR THE PRIVILEGE OF LOSING MONEY.
> 
> I feel for you all in Nashville, a beautiful city. In DC, it's $1.25 per mile since last June and no increase in volume as "promised" by Uber. There must be no economists on Uber's staff to determine pricing. Pricing is best determined my VALUE PERCEIVED BY THE CUSTOMER. That means in DC about a 20 to 30 percent increases in the mileage rate. (Said by a economics major, _cum laude_, and an MBA from an elite Ivy League school.)
> 
> Nevertheless, I love doing it on the way to the country club to play tennis or paddle tennis and meeting interesting passengers on the way to and from.


The 73 cents is before Uber's fees, too!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Kinda like how some people cut themselves, I guess.


Or like crackheads -- they'll do anything for $2.

When will Intervention or My Strange Addiction start filming episodes about UberX drivers?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Or like crackheads -- they'll do anything for $2.
> 
> When will Intervention or My Strange Addiction start filming episodes about UberX drivers?


Good stuff.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They can't be that dumb. There were plenty of Nashville UberX drivers out there when I checked yesterday.
> 
> Must've been a bar bet:
> 
> ...


$2 is actually more than what it was. They actually raised it.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The 73 cents is before Uber's fees, too!


Right... lets write it out... maybe it will sink in better:

*$0.73 - Uber Fee = $0.58 per mile*

If you drive 1 dead for every paid mile you will "earn"
*$0.29 per mile*

Uber on !


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

billybengal said:


> $2 is actually more than what it was. They actually raised it.


Sure you're not maybe thinking about the base fare?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No one believes it until it happens to them, here in nyc we got the shaft since last year in June "with the same idiotic email, with lower fares now you will make more money" , which equaled a 35% cut, and now they added a shit load more drivers which was a death knell to most drivers. Uber on everyone


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

This is a sad day for TN folks. I would flat out quit.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Only way to make money ubering in Nashville is to go out without your car. Only carry your phone in hand with app on. If you get a ping close by, walk up to the passengers, hit arrived, tell them you will walk with them to their destination, then start trip. Tell them Uber's rates do not allow you to afford a car. Since walking takes longer so you will earn extra money from the 14 cent per minute component of the rate. Added bonus, you will lose weight/get in better shape.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

maybe we should all start pinging them and texting them just how stupid they are


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry if this is a bit off topic, but I put it here because I believe every driver in Nashville will be getting one of the following emails. If there's any left after they see their first payout (after the latest reductions), and realize they're making less than $0/hour (if they drive their car at all for Uber). I find it incredibly amusing that they actually think I give a damn at $1.15/mile. These people are insane!

*"Hello --

Uber takes trip acceptance rates very seriously and your account has been identified as having an acceptance rate below your peers.

Each ride request is sent to the nearest vehicle to a rider on Uber and therefore a lower acceptance rate creates higher ETAs for our partners and riders. Higher ETAs create poor experiences for customers and lower earnings for our partners.

Please remember to only go online when you are prepared to take trips and go offline when you are done for the day.

Regards,"

*
They also sent me the following text.

*"UBER: We noticed that you've had a high number of rejected trip requests. This creates a negative experience for riders and ultimately leads to less trips for our partners. If you're online, please be ready to accept trips. Thanks!"

*
I had an acceptance rating of 66%, up from 40% (2) weeks ago. What the hell do they want? 

I guess I missed any guarantees?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Only way to make money ubering in Nashville is to go out without your car. Only carry your phone in hand with app on. If you get a ping close by, walk up to the passengers, hit arrived, tell them you will walk with them to their destination, then start trip. Tell them Uber's rates do not allow you to afford a car. Since walking takes longer so you will earn extra money from the 14 cent per minute component of the rate. Added bonus, you will lose weight/get in better shape.


That is F'ing GREAT!


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Sorry if this is a bit off topic, but I put it here because I believe every driver in Nashville will be getting one of the following emails. If there's any left after they see their first payout (after the latest reductions), and realize they're making less than $0/hour (if they drive their car at all for Uber). I find it incredibly amusing that they actually think I give a damn at $1.15/mile. These people are insane!
> 
> *"Hello --
> 
> ...


My plan is to drive for Lyft and only accept XL rides from Uber from now on.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> $0.73???? That's unbelievable. Who are the dumb-****s making the decisions in Uberland? I haven't been out in the last (3) days because I'm totally fed up with their stupid shit, and we're still at a sky-high $1.15/mile. Surely no one will even turn their phone on...surely?


Unfortunately there are more drivers on the road now than before. They are under the illusion that they'll get the $16/hr. Guarantee and that somehow they'll make money off of that.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Sorry if this is a bit off topic, but I put it here because I believe every driver in Nashville will be getting one of the following emails. If there's any left after they see their first payout (after the latest reductions), and realize they're making less than $0/hour (if they drive their car at all for Uber). I find it incredibly amusing that they actually think I give a damn at $1.15/mile. These people are insane!
> 
> *"Hello --
> 
> ...


You should text them back that lowering rates creates a negative driver experience and to eat a dick because the contract specifically allows you to refuse any ping for any reason on pg.2.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Unfortunately there are more drivers on the road now than before. They are under the illusion that they'll get the $16/hr. Guarantee and that somehow they'll make money off of that.


Yep - it's Uber's "we're smarter than these idiot drivers, let's really prove how dumb they are."

If you think about it - about the guarantees, why not just lower the rates to attract all of this new business (that doesn't happen), let Uber eat the loss, and not worry about the guarantees? They know they won't be paying any guarantees. Uber - you're a bunch of thieving, lying scumbags!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You should text them back that lowering rates creates a negative driver experience and to eat a dick because the contract specifically allows you to refuse any ping for any reason on pg.2.


I like your style...and the freedom of NOT being an employee of Uber's!


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You should text them back that lowering rates creates a negative driver experience and to eat a dick because the contract specifically allows you to refuse any ping for any reason on pg.2.


I reply with something about their crappy rates everytime I get a text from Uber. I have also asked them repeatedly when they plan to restore the rates to their previous amounts. I will admit I try to be as professional as I can in the text message since I figure sounding like an ass will get me nowhere, not that I feel sounding somewhat professional is doing me any better.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

we all know that kids who make less than minimum wage CANNOT AFFORD a car, so HTF is an adult going to afford a car, gas, insurance, food, shelter etc. hate to say it but "hello Mr. Obama, can we get some Uber driver gov. checks ? "


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Right... lets write it out... maybe it will sink in better:
> 
> *$0.73 - Uber Fee = $0.58 per mile*
> 
> ...


*BEFORE GAS & EXPENSES!*


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Only way to make money ubering in Nashville is to go out without your car. Only carry your phone in hand with app on. If you get a ping close by, walk up to the passengers, hit arrived, tell them you will walk with them to their destination, then start trip. Tell them Uber's rates do not allow you to afford a car. Since walking takes longer so you will earn extra money from the 14 cent per minute component of the rate. Added bonus, you will lose weight/get in better shape.


That's perfect!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> I have also asked them repeatedly when they plan to restore the rates to their previous amounts.


What's their reply?


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What's their reply?


They say not to worry they are offering 24 hour guarantees of $20 and $16 an hour. They have also told me these guarantees will last as long as the promotion and that they would never pull the rug out from under their partners. To be honest I think the person or people I have been talking to actually do care about us being that they are local and have to hear from us so often. I also think they are stuck (local Uber people) because they have no choice over rates yet have to deal with the drivers all the same. That's my feeling for the local Uber people only. I think Uber management could care less.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a funny thing(not ha ha!!!)
I remember when the city forced Limo operators to INCREASE their rates! ThE Institute for Justice sued on their behalf and lost. This is the same city which has granted operating authority to a company making similar tuns for peanuts.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Only way to make money ubering in Nashville is to go out without your car. Only carry your phone in hand with app on. If you get a ping close by, walk up to the passengers, hit arrived, tell them you will walk with them to their destination, then start trip. Tell them Uber's rates do not allow you to afford a car. Since walking takes longer so you will earn extra money from the 14 cent per minute component of the rate. Added bonus, you will lose weight/get in better shape.


Coming to you soon Uber bicycle.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> They say not to worry they are offering 24 hour guarantees of $20 and $16 an hour. They have also told me these guarantees will last as long as the promotion and that they would never pull the rug out from under their partners. To be honest I think the person or people I have been talking to actually do care about us being that they are local and have to hear from us so often. I also think they are stuck (local Uber people) because they have no choice over rates yet have to deal with the drivers all the same. That's my feeling for the local Uber people only. I think Uber management could care less.


Well obviously this is a test.
They want to see if there will be enough demand to somehow support these low rates.
First and foremost they will analyze their own profits.
Meanwhile they put the guaranty there so there won't be a max exodus of drivers.

But just the fact that they are conducting tests for rates under $1/mile
is very troubling.
There is a limit to how low can you go.
At $0.58 per mile you can give me ping after ping it will still not add up
but somehow they believe it can be done.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Coming to you soon Uber bicycle.


The Pedal Tavern already has that market.

http://www.nashvillepedaltavern.com/photos-and-video/


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

anthony1205 said:


> The Pedal Tavern already has that market.
> 
> http://www.nashvillepedaltavern.com/photos-and-video/


Uber can do it for free and guarantee $5 per hour!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well obviously this is a test.
> They want to see if there will be enough demand to somehow support these low rates.
> First and foremost they will analyze their own profits.
> Meanwhile they put the guaranty there so there won't be a max exodus of drivers.
> ...


This is not a test, these rates are permanent, face it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberRey said:


> This is a sad day for TN folks. I would flat out quit.


Coming to a city near you! If you want to support Uber drivers their was a new story on Nashville TV station last night. I emailed the reporter to dig deeper. Pax are at risk with those rates because Uber drivers cannot maintain vehicles on those rates. Here is the link: http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...urt-them-not-company-287877241.html?lc=Tablet

Email reporter at end of story & let him know!! Keep focus on the news to dig deeper.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Unfortunately there are more drivers on the road now than before. They are under the illusion that they'll get the $16/hr. Guarantee and that somehow they'll make money off of that.


Isn't that sad. They'll keep praying on the trusting individuals that believe the lies. They can keep keep going a l-o-n-g time like that. They owe me hundreds just in cancellations. Oh wait, it was everyone's first cancellation so they get a 'Freebie.' I've got your freebie Uber.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Only way to make money ubering in Nashville is to go out without your car. Only carry your phone in hand with app on. If you get a ping close by, walk up to the passengers, hit arrived, tell them you will walk with them to their destination, then start trip. Tell them Uber's rates do not allow you to afford a car. Since walking takes longer so you will earn extra money from the 14 cent per minute component of the rate. Added bonus, you will lose weight/get in better shape.


Ha ha! New Uber work out program!!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Isn't that sad. They'll keep praying on the trusting individuals that believe the lies. They can keep keep going a l-o-n-g time like that. They owe me hundreds just in cancellations. Oh wait, it was everyone's first cancellation so they get a 'Freebie.' I've got your freebie Uber.


Uber gets paid, they just don't tell you, I have found out about this from customers.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber gets paid, they just don't tell you, I have found out about this from customers.


I have no doubt. I believe absolutely nothing they say - just because it's Uber. It's beyond my wildest imagination how much they suck. If I wasn't witnessing it for myself I wouldn't believe it, no way.

I had a lawyer and his wife on a ride probably 5 - 6 weeks ago. He knew all about Uber, and didn't have anything good to say, of course. He told me if I wanted to 'do something about it' to give him a call, and gave me his card.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I have no doubt. I believe absolutely nothing they say - just because it's Uber. It's beyond my wildest imagination how much they suck. If I wasn't witnessing it for myself I wouldn't believe it, no way.
> 
> I had a lawyer and his wife on a ride probably 5 - 6 weeks ago. He knew all about Uber, and didn't have anything good to say, of course. He told me if I wanted to 'do something about it' to give him a call, and gave me his card.


Did you opt out of arbitration?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Did you opt out of arbitration?


No, didn't you have to do it by a certain date, like in June or something? I didn't start until the first week of September.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> This is not a test, these rates are permanent, face it.


Permanent is a strong word.
Even if drivers will keep driving eventually they will go bankrupt
and at some point Uber will run out of drivers.
Probably Uber's plans only go up until the IPO release.
Once they cash in the billions.... they could care less what happens next.
I would not be surprised if 2 years from now Uber will be history
or a completely different company not even resembling it's current form.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Permanent is a strong word.
> Even if drivers will keep driving eventually they will go bankrupt
> and at some point Uber will run out of drivers.
> Probably Uber's plans only go up until the IPO release.
> ...


You must be new to Uber and how they operate.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You must be new to Uber and how they operate.


No, I'm one of the first ones here since the forum started.
In any case I know what you mean, they will try but eventually they will fail.
There is a limit to how low you can go even if you have a bunch of ******s driving for a loss.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> No, I'm one of the first ones here since the forum started.
> In any case I know what you mean, they will try but eventually they will fail.
> There is a limit to how low you can go even if you have a bunch of ******s driving for a loss.


You would be surprised how low they will go, as long as there is drivers out there willing to work for peanuts, things will not change. The uber dream was only a dream.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Permanent is a strong word.
> Even if drivers will keep driving eventually they will go bankrupt
> and at some point Uber will run out of drivers.
> Probably Uber's plans only go up until the IPO release.
> ...


I believe you're exactly right.

**** Ashton Kutcher too. I don't know where that came from, but **** him.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> **** Ashton Kutcher too. I don't know where that came from, but **** him.


Ashton Kucher, an early Uber investor, reportedly makes 750,000 dollars per episode on "Two and a Half Men". An Uber Nashville driver makes 0.73 dollars per mile. Sounds fair?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well obviously this is a test.
> They want to see if there will be enough demand to somehow support these low rates.
> First and foremost they will analyze their own profits.
> Meanwhile they put the guaranty there so there won't be a max exodus of drivers.
> ...


The test isn't rates under $1/mi., Chicago has been at $0.90/mile for months now with no driver guarantees.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> No, didn't you have to do it by a certain date, like in June or something? I didn't start until the first week of September.


You have 30 days from the date you become a driver. I know you don't have a chance, but for any new drivers reading this, you have 30 days to opt out of arbitration from the day you started and all it takes is an email.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You have 30 days from the date you become a driver. I know you don't have a chance, but for any new drivers reading this, you have 30 days to opt out of arbitration from the day you started and all it takes is an email.


ANYTIME they change or modify the 'contract' (where we can't log on without hitting "Accept"; you know the message(s) on the app every now & then.) the clock is reset and you now have a *fresh 30 days to opt-out*. Don't forget!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Ashton Kucher, an early Uber investor, reportedly makes 750,000 dollars per episode on "Two and a Half Men". An Uber Nashville driver makes 0.73 dollars per mile. Sounds fair?


Not to Ashton. He doesn't know the thrills, and rewarding experience he's missing out on. I got to clean puke, thick puke (I can tell you what both drunk hoes ate), off of my running board twice in about a week. Ashton will never know that thrill.

I guess they're mistaking my running board for a puke-trough - honest mistake. Gotta go, have to clean out my urinal/console.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> The test isn't rates under $1/mi., Chicago has been at $0.90/mile for months now with no driver guarantees.


Didn't say it was an 'under $1/mile test.' This is *THE* test, I believe. The one that determines if they've went too far, still not quite far enough, or if it's j-u-s-t right.

This is all in Uber's warped reality, you understand. Everyone on the planet sees clearly, except those idiots.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You have 30 days from the date you become a driver. I know you don't have a chance, but for any new drivers reading this, you have 30 days to opt out of arbitration from the day you started and all it takes is an email.


I don't think I even knew about it within (30) days. I was riding high on my new relation with my partner and bud, Uber.

*S
Uber
C
K
S*


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

If uber cuts the rates in chicago, I'm making a sign saying that tips not included in fare. If I get deactivated.. Fine.. I will move on.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Only way to make money ubering in Nashville is to go out without your car. Only carry your phone in hand with app on. If you get a ping close by, walk up to the passengers, hit arrived, tell them you will walk with them to their destination, then start trip. Tell them Uber's rates do not allow you to afford a car. Since walking takes longer so you will earn extra money from the 14 cent per minute component of the rate. Added bonus, you will lose weight/get in better shape.


Yes this reminds me of this video!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> If uber cuts the rates in chicago, I'm making a sign saying that tips not included in fare. If I get deactivated.. Fine.. I will move on.


You oughta make a sign that says the fare isn't included in the fare.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Yes this reminds me of this video!


Do you know if they're hiring? How much per mile? Do fat people pay extra?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> If uber cuts the rates in chicago, I'm making a sign saying that tips not included in fare. If I get deactivated.. Fine.. I will move on.


Why are you even still driving now, and why would you plan on driving if rates go even lower? Sounds to me like you're a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Why are you even still driving now, and why would you plan on driving if rates go even lower? Sounds to me like you're a glutton for punishment.


I'm driving less and less everyday. I used to do 60 hours a week. Lately I've been doing 15-20 hours a week. If rates will go down, I will use the opportunity to solicit tips.. If I get fired/deactivated, no biggie.. I have other income.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I'm driving less and less everyday. I used to do 60 hours a week. Lately I've been doing 15-20 hours a week. If rates will go down, I will use the opportunity to solicit tips.. If I get fired/deactivated, no biggie.. I have other income.


I hear ya man. Thought I could kind of squeak by at $1.40/mile, and getting more rides and tips way back then, but Uber had other plans. I'm starting to think Uber is just a financial terrorist attack. If you do business with Uber, as a rider or driver, the terrorists win.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Coming to a city near you! If you want to support Uber drivers their was a new story on Nashville TV station last night. I emailed the reporter to dig deeper. Pax are at risk with those rates because Uber drivers cannot maintain vehicles on those rates. Here is the link: http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...urt-them-not-company-287877241.html?lc=Tablet
> 
> Email reporter at end of story & let him know!! Keep focus on the news to dig deeper.


You are prophetic! Just got the email. They won't even tell us what the new rates are...only that they lowered them 23% in chicago and now all the chicago drivers are rich! Yeah, I'm done with Uber.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberRey said:


> You are prophetic! Just got the email. They won't even tell us what the new rates are...only that they lowered them 23% in chicago and now all the chicago drivers are rich! Yeah, I'm done with Uber.


I am scheduling a appointment with my city council person in Dallas. These drops in rates put PAX at risks who can maintain their vehicles properly at those ridiculous rates! My part time with Uber is done. Will try & contact Dallas morning news as well & news stations.


UberRey said:


> You are prophetic! Just got the email. They won't even tell us what the new rates are...only that they lowered them 23% in chicago and now all the chicago drivers are rich! Yeah, I'm done with Uber.[/QUOTE


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberRey said:


> You are prophetic! Just got the email. They won't even tell us what the new rates are...only that they lowered them 23% in chicago and now all the chicago drivers are rich! Yeah, I'm done with Uber.


UberRay .90 cents per mile 4:00 minimum are rates in Dallas.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> Want to see the math with the new rates and what you'll make the entire year???
> 
> 1. On a good day with the old rates before Jan 8th 2015 and making $175 a day before gas, the official UBER miles is around 120 miles to make that $175 of which say $20 of that is tolls.
> 
> ...


What rates are you basing your rates from?? I do not pay $89.00 for an oil change. Mine is 39.00 plus4.00 fee for disposal.


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> What rates are you basing your rates from?? I do not pay $89.00 for an oil change. Mine is 39.00 plus4.00 fee for disposal.


oil changes for hybrid cars are more expensive since they require synthetic oil


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I emailed support, and the only thing I asked was what the new rates were. That's the only thing they didn't tell me! Five or six paragraphs worth of bullshit, but no rates.

One thing I wasn't aware of though, with the new rates in effect we'll actually be making _more_ money, not less. That did ease my mind. I admit, I was a little worried at first.

I didn't get to see the new rates until I went to logon. Then I got the forced agreement crap. Weird thing is, I touched the agreement in order to read it (I'm weird that way), but it would only bring up a blank screen. The only option I had (at first) was to select - "Yes, I Agree to the New Insane Rates, Regardless of what they May Be. I'm Anxious to get Started with the Next Round of Anal Rape. Let's Begin!" I didn't touch that button.

Before anyone says anything - I had to be downtown anyway, so I thought I might get a few rides in under the old rates to at least cover my gas, but I wasn't gonna agree to the new terms. I came back home. Not another ride for Uber unless they wanna discuss terms. So, no more rides for Uber!

These people were crazy, but now they've totally lost it. I believe they are feeling things closing in on them, so they're going all in. As many have said on here though, they'll probably still have cars out every night, in every city around the world. Except, of course, the ones in which they'll probably be arrested, or shot on sight.

If there's any hot, young, single ladies on here, I just broke up with my 'partner,' so, hey. Unattractive, chubby, married chicks considered too. My last partner was a real ugly *****! She had to go.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I emailed support, and the only thing I asked was what the new rates were. That's the only thing they didn't tell me! Five or six paragraphs worth of bullshit, but no rates.
> 
> One thing I wasn't aware of though, with the new rates in effect we'll actually be making _more_ money, not less. That did ease my mind. I admit, I was a little worried at first.
> 
> ...


Oh yea you really think you will make more money?? Dallas Ft worth market .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum. It's not like Uber is great about guarantees and paying them correctly the first time. They will not have those guarantees forever!! I have a full time job. I will not drive part time for that money! Go get a job!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Oh yea you really think you will make more money??


Mmm, actually that was sarcasm. Plus, they don't always pay the guarantees. Plus, I have another _*real*_ income. Plus....nevermind....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Mmm, actually that was sarcasm. Plus, they don't always pay the guarantees. Plus, I have another _*real*_ income. Plus, keep your golden arches job, and - Uber On!....


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Coome this way Uber! I will say it to you now **** YOU! DROP THE RATES AGAIN AND I'M DONE!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Coome this way Uber! I will say it to you now **** YOU! DROP THE RATES AGAIN AND I'M DONE!


Again? Are you still driving? What city are you in?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm right here! In beautiful (you fill in the blank)__________ Where the rates suck but nothing like there! I bet they are getting loads of request for shipping labels for sending in the phone! I have said way to much about and against this company to tell anyone where I am, I am still wondering who is paying to support this website and forum? Travis I'm sure you are lurking somewhere!!! Hey Trav Babe! Go **** yourself!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

^^^^Did I just say that? I am reading it but I don't think that came from my "Partner we are in it for the long haul" Fingers! I just think something got into me! Hmmm. I'm going to bed, Not sure I will be out in ubertown on a Friday night!! We will see.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I'm right here! In beautiful (you fill in the blank)__________ Where the rates suck but nothing like there! I bet they are getting loads of request for shipping labels for sending in the phone! I have said way to much about and against this company to tell anyone where I am, I am still wondering who is paying to support this website and forum? Travis I'm sure you are lurking somewhere!!! Hey Trav Babe! Go **** yourself!


I understand, I wasn't trying to out you. I always had my location in my profile, so they knew exactly who I was and nothing ever happened. I've probably said more horrible (true) things about/to them as anyone on here. Totally respect your concern though.

I was just wondering if you were in one of the cities with the new and improved rates that will bring in the riches? If so, I'd be surprised you would still keep driving. Maybe their guarantees there will make it worth it? Even the guarantees here are shit. Assuming they actually paid them, and also assuming you could actually qualify for them. I'm sure there's still going to be some very desperate people hanging on, and more still signing up. $14/hour during prime time, and $10/hour off peak. That's laughable, that's Uber.

These people are ****ing CRAZY!!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I understand, I wasn't trying to out you. I always had my location in my profile, so they knew exactly who I was and nothing ever happened. I've probably said more horrible (true) things about/to them as anyone on here. Totally respect your concern though.
> 
> I was just wondering if you were in one of the cities with the new and improved rates that will bring in the riches? If so, I'd be surprised you would still keep driving. Maybe their guarantees there will make it worth it? Even the guarantees here are shit. Assuming they actually paid them, and also assuming you could actually qualify for them. I'm sure there's still going to be some very desperate people hanging on, and more still signing up. $14/hour during prime time, and $10/hour off peak. That's laughable, that's Uber.
> 
> These people are ****ing CRAZY!!


Nah, No increases in rides per hour for me! I'm puking in my mouth as we speak, These guys have no clue what they are doing, I asked one time my area manager why the rates keep going down and he looked me in the eye and said "Bill(may be my real name) Haven't you seen the increase in rides since we lowered the rates? Aren't you making more money?" I looked him in the same glass eye he was looking at me through and said "I can only do so much so if you take away from my maximum I will make less" He didn't know what to say to that, He nor anyone else gives a rats ass about if we change the oil in our cars or if we ever get tires on the car or anything else! I'm just about to go deliver Pizzas, Where right on the box it says "The delivery fee is not a tip for the driver, If you think they did a good job then a tip is always appreciated"


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

DriverJ are you still driving? Are you making more now! "Uber On Partner!"


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Nashville's math is making me sick, I thought Dallas's was bad.

At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014/****ING mile!! WOW!!

Those dumb asses are still driving for that!!!

Assume you get 60 miles trip every hour, your NET EARNINGS would be 84¢ an hour!!!! 

That if you get 60 miles trip every hour. And fly like superman to the destination, meaning NET EARNINGS are less than 84¢ every hour or may be you are losing money. And you still ****ING DRIVE?? 

Insane!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

NoPings said:


> Nashville's math is making me sick, I thought Dallas's was bad.
> 
> At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014/****ING mile!! WOW!!
> 
> ...


Nashville is making $0.03 more than Louisville.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Nashville is making $0.03 more than Louisville.


I was gonna say, I may have to head to Nashville for the good music and excellent pay!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> DriverJ are you still driving? Are you making more now! "Uber On Partner!"


No sir. Well, I'm driving, but not for Uber. I'm utilizing my Class A CDL. It at least assures any job I get I can actually earn a living doing.

When I first saw Uber's unbelievable ads of $30 - $40/hour, I immediately thought, "Bullshit." I figured maybe $15/hour, and that was only because rideshare was new, popular, and cheaper than cabs. The truth is, with my other modest income, I would probably have been okay at even a little less than $15/hour (net), but as the rate went down, my hours would have too.

No, I would never, ever, for any reason even think about driving for these dumbasses for $0.70/mile. Even if I desperately wanted to, I couldn't afford to. It would eat up my other income!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> No sir. Well, I'm driving, but not for Uber. I'm utilizing my Class A CDL. It at least assures any job I get I can actually earn a living doing.
> 
> When I first saw Uber's unbelievable ads of $30 - $40/hour, I immediately thought, "Bullshit." I figured maybe $15/hour, and that was only because rideshare was new, popular, and cheaper than cabs. The truth is, with my other modest income, I would probably have been okay at even a little less than $15/hour (net), but as the rate went down, my hours would have too.
> 
> No, I would never, ever, for any reason even think about driving for these dumbasses for $0.70/mile. Even if I desperately wanted to, I couldn't afford to. It would eat up my other income!


I hold a CDL and am wanting to stay home but with my back issues I can't be unloading a 53"er twice a night! Or day! Good luck with that!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I hold a CDL and am wanting to stay home but with my back issues I can't be unloading a 53"er twice a night! Or day! Good luck with that!


Party bus or something else perhaps with CDL? One place I do jobs for occasionally needs CDL for that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I hold a CDL and am wanting to stay home but with my back issues I can't be unloading a 53"er twice a night! Or day! Good luck with that!


No, not in great health myself, not doing a 53' trailer either, right now. I am considering it in the Spring however. I don't have to tell you, but it is good knowing Uber isn't the only game in town! Actually, they're not even an option anymore. I never dreamed it could wind up this bad. I'm sure you know there's plenty of shady trucking outfits around, but they are obligated to abide by DOT regulations, and labor laws. You can also make decent money, and not ruin your own vehicle. Uber is shit. Not even an option for a college kid wanting to make a little spending money. You'd be better off just sending them a check every week and not putting the miles on your vehicle. If, for some reason, you felt like you needed to be 'partners' with such a sleazy company, that is!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Only way to make money ubering in Nashville is to go out without your car. Only carry your phone in hand with app on. If you get a ping close by, walk up to the passengers, hit arrived, tell them you will walk with them to their destination, then start trip. Tell them Uber's rates do not allow you to afford a car. Since walking takes longer so you will earn extra money from the 14 cent per minute component of the rate. Added bonus, you will lose weight/get in better shape.


Or you can go with a bicycle and tell them to hop on. Just hope they don't put a gun to your head and rob you.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Party bus or something else perhaps with CDL? One place I do jobs for occasionally needs CDL for that.


Yes, with the recent rate cuts ANY driving job will pay better than Uber I'm sure, commercial license or not. Personally, I believe Uber has blown it, but I guess they have 40 billion reasons to prove that they haven't. As has been mentioned on here many times, I can't imagine what will be on the road riding under the Uber banner when the drivers are making little more than enough to eat on - if they're lucky. There's so much more to unfold here.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yes, with the recent rate cuts ANY driving job will pay better than Uber I'm sure, commercial license or not. Personally, I believe Uber has blown it, but I guess they have 40 billion reasons to prove that they haven't. As has been mentioned on here many times, I can't imagine what will be on the road riding under the Uber banner when the drivers are making little more than enough to eat on - if they're lucky. There's so much more to unfold here.


I sit here awaiting the next wave of AWESOME RIDERS that will come from this! God Bless them!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yes, with the recent rate cuts ANY driving job will pay better than Uber I'm sure, commercial license or not. Personally, I believe Uber has blown it, but I guess they have 40 billion reasons to prove that they haven't. As has been mentioned on here many times, I can't imagine what will be on the road riding under the Uber banner when the drivers are making little more than enough to eat on - if they're lucky. There's so much more to unfold here.


If you were a trucker, you've seen what happened when the ICC deregulated the trucking industry.
And I'm sure truckers are always complaining but still do it.
Much like Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> If you were a trucker, you've seen what happened when the ICC deregulated the trucking industry.
> And I'm sure truckers are always complaining but still do it.
> Much like Uber.


The thing about Uber and nearly any other job, trucking or not, you are completely at the mercy of Uber, and, unfortunately, Uber has no mercy.
In case there was any doubt, and there really wasn't in my mind, the latest fare reductions show, without a doubt, that Uber is going to do exactly what they want, and it's not pretty!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

NoPings said:


> Nashville's math is making me sick, I thought Dallas's was bad.
> 
> At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014/****ING mile!! WOW!!
> 
> ...


your math is about as dumb as the drivers though


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

NoPings said:


> Nashville's math is making me sick, I thought Dallas's was bad.
> 
> At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014/****ING mile!! WOW!!
> 
> ...


For 2015 it is now 57.5 cents for mileage.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

pengduck said:


> For 2015 it is now 57.5 cents for mileage.


yeah, but why are yall subtracting that from how much you paid for mile? what you pay in taxes isnt determined on how much uber pays you per miles, its how much you made on taxable income. you can subtract that 57.5 cents per mile you drive, not pay 57.5cents/mile to the IRS!!!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, but why are yall subtracting that from how much you paid for mile? what you pay in taxes isnt determined on how much uber pays you per miles, its how much you made on taxable income. you can subtract that 57.5 cents per mile you drive, not pay 57.5cents/mile to the IRS!!!


First you need to know how tax law works. Obviously you are forgetting the key component to the equation. If you are not an L.L.C. or an S Corporation you still owe social security and F.I.C.A. irregardless of your deductions. Without the protections the 2 aforementioned avenues your are liable for 15.3% of all of your payout totals. Check with the social security administration if you'd like.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, but why are yall subtracting that from how much you paid for mile? what you pay in taxes isnt determined on how much uber pays you per miles, its how much you made on taxable income. you can subtract that 57.5 cents per mile you drive, not pay 57.5cents/mile to the IRS!!!


So are you serious or just joking?

The $0.57/mile is your cost to operate your car.
It's the amount of money you better put aside to pay for your future expenses.
This includes everything, gas, repairs, registration, tires, car washes and also the 
the replacement car you will need to purchase in a few years.
This is not your profit.
Not saving this amount but rather using it up as if it was a profit
will eventually lead to bankruptcy.

Now if you buy used cars, very fuel efficient cars, this expense might be lower.
Maybe $0.50 or even $0.46.... but probably not less then that.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is hysterical, people now becoming accountants to justify operating with this outfit, no matter how you slice it and dice it, you are wasting your life away with uber, and in the process destroying your car, yourself and your finances, just use all that energy and go better yourselves, uber has found a market for their platform and the people to run it for them, that includes the poor drivers who have a hard time finding a good job, the same goes for those CSR, they are in the same boat "young college kids just thankful they got a job to pay some of their living expenses and college loans". Uber is getting bigger by the day, run by Big banks, venture capitalists, hedge fund managers and deep pocketed individual investors, they could care any less about you and me, this has been going on for hundreds if not thousands of years, it just so happens that it is getting worse, the rich getting richer and the working stiff stuck in quick sand.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> So are you serious or just joking?
> 
> The $0.57/mile is your cost to operate your car.
> It's the amount of money you better put aside to pay for your future expenses.
> ...


a joke? i have a brand new car, i only pay for $39 oil changes. How can you you say we absolutely MUST pay .57 a mile to keep our car up?
it does NOT mean you pay .57 for taxes
in fact,it means you would only pay taxes on 2cents per mile
because you pay taxes on TAXABLE income,the IRS is saying you can remove .57 from the amount to tax
are you trying to rewrite how taxes are done for decades?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

So.... Bart.... why does the IRS allows you to "remove" the $0.57?


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

That is what I say. The $0.56 is the cost (average inclusive of gas, maintenance, wear and tear) of operating a vehicle set by IRS. Not the ACTUAL cost, but to give you idea. Fuber says you are your own BOSS, meaning driving for Fuber is your own business and your vehicle is your investment. The $0.56 is an average COST for you to run your business. Your PROFIT is your earnings minus the COST. That is why you minus the $0.56/mile.

Your actual cost may be 0.35/mile, 0.27/mile heck even $0.10/mile if you are driving a Super Cheap version of _Tesla,_ but you've got to account for the money you are gonna spend servicing your vehicle or over maintenance over time due to the wear and rear you are putting on it NOW. That is why IRS's standard is quiet correct.

Edit: Fixed Tesla to Super cheap efficient Tesla


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

NoPings said:


> That is what I say. The $0.56 is the cost (average inclusive of gas, maintenance, wear and tear) of operating a vehicle set by IRS. Not the ACTUAL cost, but to give you idea. Fuber says you are your own BOSS, meaning driving for Fuber is your own business and your vehicle is your investment. The $0.56 is an average COST for you to run your business. Your PROFIT is your earnings minus the COST. That is why you minus the $0.56/mile.
> 
> Your actual cost may be 0.35/mile, 0.27/mile heck even $0.10/mile if you are driving a Tesla, but you've got to account for the money you are gonna spend servicing your vehicle or over maintenance over time due to the wear and rear you are putting on it NOW. That is why IRS's standard is quiet correct.


Now be careful the estimated cost of driving a Tesla
is about $1.19 per mile.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Now be careful the estimated cost of driving a Tesla
> is about $1.19 per mile.


Fixed it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> So.... Bart.... why does the IRS allows you to "remove" the $0.57?


For you and the slow folks, this is who and what im disputing:

"At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014"

after Ubers cut you get paid 58cent/mile
why are you subtracting 56cent/mile (IRS)from that leaving 2 cents? 
THATS NOT HOW YOU DO TAXES
written as is shows you pay the IRS 56cents for every mile you drive...um
THATS NOT HOW YOU DO TAXES
what IRS states is what you can take away from taxable income,GOOGLE IT
it actually means you only have to pay tax on the 2 cents you made/mile, instead of paying tax on 58
so again, are you guys re writing history on how tax is paid?


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> For you and the slow folks, this is who and what im disputing:
> 
> "At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014"
> 
> ...


You reduce that not because you are gonna give that money to IRS. I am NOT saying you are giving that $0.57 to IRS, that is your COST of operating and you do not count your COST on your profit.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If one were to ask Uber, "If you were an Uber driver, what amount of the fare goes to pay for the operation and maintenance the vehicle being used to Uber?" what would Uber say? Again, this is not asking Uber what amount goes to the driver, as they would obviously say 80%. What I am asking is how would Uber answer this if they were asked to answer as a driver?

I'll hang up and listen...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

NoPings said:


> You reduce that not because you are gonna give that money to IRS. I am NOT saying you are giving that $0.57 to IRS, that is your COST of operating and you do not count your COST on your profit.


The point is, it doesnt necessarilty mean you're making .02/mile, you could still be makine 35cent/mile depending on actual expenses. Especially with new car with long and /or extended warranties.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> For you and the slow folks, this is who and what im disputing:
> 
> "At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014"
> 
> ...


We are talking about two different things so let's forget it
but just for the sake of math I want to point out something else:

*$0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014"*

This is incorrect
with 30% dead mile you do not make any profit
you end up with a (-$0.154) loss !

*Gross income: *(only 70% of that mile gets paid)
0.7 x $0.58 = $0.406

*Cost to operate:*
1 x $0.56 = $0.56

*Net Profit/Loss:*
$0.406 - $0.56 = (-$0.154) loss !


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> The point is, it doesnt necessarilty mean you're making .02/mile, you could still be makine 35cent/mile depending on actual expenses. Especially with new car with long and /or extended warranties.


A new car costs you thousands just driving it off the lot.

If you bought a new car to do Uber with, you would already be in the hole thousands of dollars before you even take your first Uber ride.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> A new car costs you thousands just driving it off the lot.
> 
> If you bought a new car to do Uber with, you would already be in the hole thousands of dollars before you even take your first Uber ride.


Right... not to mention the elevated registration, car insurance and tax.
All much higher for a new car.
If you want to put a dent in that $0.56 IRS mile start with
never purchasing new cars.

Buying used and replacing it with used will make an impact.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Just buy a 4 door shittest car less than ten rings, then tell riders that this is my whoring cave for Uber pimp.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

If that did not help you understand, take this.

You are in an apple business.
An apple costs you $1.00
Average cost of keeping your apples fresh: $0.50 (IRS says that's your avg cost of keeping em apples fresh, that's why they say its okay, reduce 0.50 from your taxable income)
Your total cost per apple: $1+$0.50 = $1.50
You sell it for $3 (it gets deposited in your bank every Thursday)
Your actual PROFIT $1.50

Now you can't be telling everyone that you made $3 because it got deposited in your bank where clearly you spent 1.50 to get that $3.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

My math is Just a quick view of what we dealing with, its not 100% but its not lame either. There are things that I did not account for, like per minute bullishit. Actual miles in number driven and all of that. Its an overview, but I guarantee you it is still better than Uber's shitty math.

If you think you are making money, good for you. Go out there and UberOn, make that money!! I ain't saying anything. It's your choice.

I ain't ****ing driving with these rates, because I KNOW that I am not gonna make money, I can not and won't work for peanuts. 

If you feel you are okay with it, making money go and smell the roses my friend.

Now I know how ignorant people gets ****ed by Fuber.

Cheers.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I believe you're exactly right.
> 
> **** Ashton Kutcher too. I don't know where that came from, but **** him.


Yeah... you're right...**** Ashton Kutcher, he can suck my balls.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I'm driving less and less everyday. I used to do 60 hours a week. Lately I've been doing 15-20 hours a week. If rates will go down, I will use the opportunity to solicit tips.. If I get fired/deactivated, no biggie.. I have other income.


You drive in Chicago?....I just got an email the other day from Uber about Chicago. I now understand that all you drivers in Chicago are getting rich. Congratulations!


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah!! I saw your earning report from Chicago on that email. Impressive numbers!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> For you and the slow folks, this is who and what im disputing:
> 
> "At $0.73/miles, after FUber's cut becomes $0.58/mile. Reduce IRS's $0.56/mile cost of operating a motor vehicle that nets you $0.02/****ING mile!! 30% dead miles NETS you $0.014"
> 
> ...


30% dead miles = pro status!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> This is hysterical, people now becoming accountants to justify operating with this outfit, no matter how you slice it and dice it, you are wasting your life away with uber, and in the process destroying your car, yourself and your finances, just use all that energy and go better yourselves, uber has found a market for their platform and the people to run it for them, that includes the poor drivers who have a hard time finding a good job, the same goes for those CSR, they are in the same boat "young college kids just thankful they got a job to pay some of their living expenses and college loans". Uber is getting bigger by the day, run by Big banks, venture capitalists, hedge fund managers and deep pocketed individual investors, they could care any less about you and me, this has been going on for hundreds if not thousands of years, it just so happens that it is getting worse, the rich getting richer and the working stiff stuck in quick sand.


You said it all sir! There's no money in 'caring', why the hell would anyone chose to do something that doesn't generate cash?

I'm 'almost' looking forward to the days where mankind has to do a reboot in order to get rid of all the garbage (greed, hatred, and delusion) that has been obstructing everything we do, or, should be doing. It'll be back to the basics.

I wonder if the extremely wealthy will refuse to eat any bill denominations less than $100?

Travis, would you care for a strap of cash and a bottle of water?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ItOTE="NoPings, post: 138282, member: 6683"]You reduce that not because you are gonna give that money to IRS. I am NOT saying you are giving that $0.57 to IRS, that is your COST of operating and you do not count your COST on your profit.[/QUOTE]
Its


UberHammer said:


> A new car costs you thousands just driving it off the lot.
> 
> If you bought a new car to do Uber with, you would already be in the hole thousands of dollars before you even take your first Uber ride.


Well i bought a new car, then happened to do Uber
I have a full time job I only have time to do uber on the weekends
sure hope NOBODY bought a brand new car to do small part time work


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

NoPings said:


> If that did not help you understand, take this.
> 
> You are in an apple business.
> An apple costs you $1.00
> ...


that may work in the apple business,but not with Uber
im sure someone with a Prius hybrid is coming off better than somebody with a 93oct required SUV doing uberX


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

NoPings said:


> My math is Just a quick view of what we dealing with, its not 100% but its not lame either. There are things that I did not account for, like per minute bullishit. Actual miles in number driven and all of that. Its an overview, but I guarantee you it is still better than Uber's shitty math.
> 
> If you think you are making money, good for you. Go out there and UberOn, make that money!! I ain't saying anything. It's your choice.
> 
> ...


I'm in the DC market, my rates are $1.25/mile and 25cent/minute, I just got back in from a $40 ride that took 20min

But im on your side, I just disputed that you're not necessarily making 2cents/mile. however, i wouldnt drive for anythign less than a dollar, let along 73cents, thats crazy, and cant believe ANYONE is still driving at those rates


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well i bought a new car, then happened to do Uber
> I have a full time job I only have time to do uber on the weekends
> sure hope NOBODY bought a brand new car to do small part time work


The per mile costs to operate a specific car are the same regardless of the work it is driven for. The cost variables are car specific, and having nothing to do with the kind of work, frequency of the work, location of the work, etc, etc... One Uber trip or 1000 Uber trips on a Tesla the driver purchased brand new is going to have a much higher per mile cost than one Uber trip or 1000 Uber trips on a Prius the driver purchased used.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The per mile costs to operate a specific car are the same regardless of the work it is driven for. The cost variables are car specific, and having nothing to do with the kind of work, frequency of the work, location of the work, etc, etc... One Uber trip or 1000 Uber trips on a Tesla the driver purchased brand new is going to have a much higher per mile cost than one Uber trip or 1000 Uber trips on a Prius the driver purchased used.


the point im trying to make is I DONT DRIVE UBER TO PAY FOR MY CAR
so why are people calculating the price of the car and/or car notes to be subtracted from my uber paycheck to calculate profit?
isnt that REDUNDANT if im already subtracting my car from the money I make from my full time job?????????????

That theory only works if you buy a brand new car and UBER is your ONLY source of income, smh


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> the point im trying to make is I DONT DRIVE UBER TO PAY FOR MY CAR
> so why are people calculating the price of the car and/or car notes to be subtracted from my uber paycheck to calculate profit?
> isnt that REDUNDANT if im already subtracting my car from the money I make from my full time job?????????????
> 
> That theory only works if you buy a brand new car and UBER is your ONLY source of income, smh


They are calculating it because the miles you put on your car driving for Uber depreciate the resale value of your car. If you didn't drive for Uber for the next 12 months, one year from now your car would have a higher resale value than it would if you DID drive for Uber. How much your Uber driving depreciates your car depends on how many miles of Uber driving you do.

If I have a $30,000 per year job, from which I buy a used $15,000 automobile to drive the typical 12,000 miles per year, the car will depreciate at the typical $1,000 to $2,000 per year rate. However, if I drive well above the typical 12,000 miles per year (which is only 32 miles per day), then my resale value is depreciating around $0.15 per mile above the typical 12,000 miles per year.

Just because you bought the car for your other job, and pay the car payment from your other job, doesn't mean your Uber driving isn't costing you anything. It's depreciating your asset at a much faster rate.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Just because you bought the car for your other job, and pay the car payment from your other job, doesn't mean your Uber driving isn't costing you anything. It's depreciating your asset at a much faster rate.


of course i understand ubering depreciates my car, however, if uber was my ONLY job, it would really mean that driving for uber is pointless
but it does make sense if i have another job,that way uber see's more profit
no profit if im using uber to buy the car, pay for car note, pay for insurance, pay for maintenance..etc etc


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The Geek said:


> ANYTIME they change or modify the 'contract' (where we can't log on without hitting "Accept"; you know the message(s) on the app every now & then.) the clock is reset and you now have a *fresh 30 days to opt-out*. Don't forget!!!


Would that also mean that you need to opt out every time there is a new "contract"?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> of course i understand ubering depreciates my car, however, if uber was my ONLY job, it would really mean that driving for uber is pointless
> but it does make sense if i have another job,that way uber see's more profit
> no profit if im using uber to buy the car, pay for car note, pay for insurance, pay for maintenance..etc etc


The burden is on you to prove that math. Because the math of deducting car depreciation per mile is the same math as deducting gas costs per mile, deducting tire costs per mile, deducting oil change costs per mile, deducting transmission repair costs per mile, etc, etc....

If gas costs $2.00 per gallon and I plan to get 20 miles per gallon, then my gas costs per Uber mile driven is $0.10 per mile. This is regardless of what else I use the car for.

If 4 tires costs $800 and I plan to get 48,000 miles per 4 new tires, then my tire cost per Uber mile driven is $0.0167 per mile. Again this regardless of what else I use the car for.

If I buy a $25,000 new car and I plan to get 200,000 miles before it's worthless, then my car cost per Uber mile driven is $0.125 per mile. Again this is regardless of what else I use the car for.

If I buy a $25,000 new car and I plan to get 100,000 miles before selling it used for $10,000, then my car cost per Uber mile driven is $0.15 per mile. Again this is regardless of what else I use the car for.

If I buy a $10,000 used car with 100,000 miles and I plan to get it to 200,000 miles before it's worthless, then my car cost per Uber mile driven is $0.10 per mile. Again this is regardless of what else I use the car for.

Perhaps you are confused because you are assuming you've already consumed the asset at the moment you pay for it, so therefor if your other job already paid for the car, then using it for Uber has $0 cost. That's not true.

When I buy a gallon of gas for $2, until I consume the gas it hasn't cost me anything. I still have $2 worth of gas. It's a lot harder to exchange a gallon of gas for something else, say $2 in milk. This is because gas is not accepted as tender by 99.9999% of the public. But you still have a $2 asset, a gallon of gas. From an accounting standpoint a $2 asset has as much value as 2 one dollar bills, or $2 dollars in a bank account.

If I drive 20 miles to my regular job, then I consumed that $2 in gas for my regular job. If I drive 20 miles for Uber, then I consumed that $2 in gas for Uber driving. This is the same when consuming tires, consuming oil changes, consuming transmission repair costs.

When a driver drives for Uber they are typically consuming $0.25 to $0.40 of their assets per mile they drive for Uber. Again, it doesn't matter how much they drive for Uber, what else they use the car for, or what income they are using to pay for the assets they are consuming (the car, the gas, the tires, etc....).

Like I said, your point of view on this is odd, so the burden is on you to show your math on your point of view. And to be honest, it's okay for you to have that point of view if it makes sense to you. Whatever floats your boat. But for you to take the position that the math of using depreciation as a cost is wrong is ridiculous. It's GAAP accounting, and is why the IRS uses it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The burden is on you to prove that math. Because the math of deducting car depreciation per mile is the same math as deducting gas costs per mile, deducting tire costs per mile, deducting oil change costs per mile, deducting transmission repair costs per mile, etc, etc....
> 
> If gas costs $2.00 per gallon and I plan to get 20 miles per gallon, then my gas costs per Uber mile driven is $0.10 per mile. This is regardless of what else I use the car for.
> 
> ...


you're either not reading what im typing or totally not understanding what im typing

first off i was telling the other dude that said i was $25,000 in the hole because i bought a new car, EVEN though i hadnt even signed up with UBER yet, smh(i bought a new car to live life, not uber)

my point is,if uber is my only job, if i bought a new car for $25,000, then ubering is pointless at THIS 73/cents a mile rate. for one, my market pays more than this

my additional point is, if i have a full time job, you can actually make money doing Uber

get it?

uber only: you're not making money
full time job + UBer(with MY area's rates), im making money
simplest math i can break it down to

even if i dont Uber, i still have to pay for my car note, insurance etc. my full time job handles that. get it?

however, with a prius hybrid, you could still probably make some good money with the right rides even at 73/cents a mile


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> you're either not reading what im typing or totally not understanding what im typing
> 
> first off i was telling the other dude that said i was $25,000 in the hole because i bought a new car, EVEN though i hadnt even signed up with UBER yet, smh(i bought a new car to live life, not uber)
> 
> ...


I have no need to understand what you are typing, because even if your accounting method makes sense to you, that does not make depreciation cost accounting wrong. I don't really care if your math works or doesn't (though I would bet on it doesn't). The only reason I'm responding in this thread is your position that depreciation cost accounting is wrong. That's a ridiculous side of the argument to be on. It's GAAP, which all accountants have to legally comply with.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I have no need to understand what you are typing, because even if your accounting method makes sense to you, that does not make depreciation cost accounting wrong. I don't really care if your math works or doesn't (though I would bet on it doesn't). The only reason I'm responding in this thread is your position that depreciation cost accounting is wrong. That's a ridiculous side of the argument to be on. It's GAAP, which all accountants have to legally comply with.


okay have fun driving for peanuts


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay have fun driving for peanuts


Well, according to you, since I have a regular job, I make money driving for Uber.

What I am saying is that even despite having a regular job, I can't make money driving for Uber at $0.73/mile. It's a net loss for the employed as well as the unemployed.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Well, according to you, since I have a regular job, I make money driving for Uber.
> 
> What I am saying is that even despite having a regular job, I can't make money driving for Uber at $0.73/mile. It's a net loss for the employed as well as the unemployed.


so you saying its mathematically impossible to make money at 73cents a mile?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so you saying its mathematically impossible to make money at 73cents a mile?


Impossible? No. It would require incredibly high efficiency of billable miles to empty miles. So that doesn't make it impossible. It is however highly improbable. And even when reached produces only pennies of profit, and not worth the time and effort.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Would that also mean that you need to opt out every time there is a new "contract"?


Not to my knwledge; I believe (but have no proof) that one opt-out is enough.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Impossible? No. It would require incredibly high efficiency of billable miles to empty miles. So that doesn't make it impossible. It is however highly improbable. And even when reached produces only pennies of profit, and not worth the time and effort.


and you're saying you cant make money with the gurantees either?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> and you're saying you cant make money with the gurantees either?


Where have I ever said that?

I was on the road Friday and Saturday night, and only because the guarantee.

What sucks about the guarantee is it forces me to accept pickups that I normally avoid. My standard procedure when dropping off in an area where I don't like the pickups is to go offline and drive to an area where I do like the pickups. The 50 minute minimum requirement restricts how much time I have to get out of areas I don't like after a drop off. And the 90% acceptance requirement forces me to take pings 18 minutes away when typically I ignore them.

So you can make money with the guarantee, which is why I drove this weekend. It just make earning the money a lot more annoying than the old rates without the guarantee.

I also don't expect the guarantees to be permanent (and being honored by Uber is even questionable) whereas I'm confident these low rates are never going back up, and will probably drop even further in the future.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Where have I ever said that?
> 
> I was on the road Friday and Saturday night, and only because the guarantee.
> 
> ...


okay but you know that, just because there's a guarantee, doesnt mean they will pay you the say, $20/hr, or whatever it is they are guaranteeing
let me explain:
say you made 1 trip and it was $15,they would pay you teh $5 to make it $20/hr (the guarantee)
but if you made $25/hr,of course there's no guarantee being paid to you,because you're over the $20/hr threshold
but what that means is, YOU MADE MONEY DRIVING AT 73/cents a mile

now do you really think that NOBODY is making over their guarantee amount? because if that's the case it defeats the purpose of lowering the per mile rate when in actuality they are paying more than that(because of the guarantee)

so again,despite what you say, and your deduction of wear and tear and depreciation argument, you CAN make money at 73cents/mile

unless you believe NOBODY makes at least or over the guaranteed amount per hour


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Nobody makes real net profit at $0.73 per mile
It is impossible.

I think a lot of people have a hard time gasping the idea
that yes, you can see a deposit in your bank and still not make money.
Just because your expenses are deferred it doesn't mean that you are not losing money.
You are, you just don't see the final collapse... not yet anyway.

I have worked for a company that was losing money every month
but they had a rolling income of several million per month.
Because of that they kept going for 10 years but the end is always the same.
If you do not make net profit, you go out of business, it might take a long time
but eventually the collapse comes.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay but you know that, just because there's a guarantee, doesnt mean they will pay you the say, $20/hr, or whatever it is they are guaranteeing
> let me explain:
> say you made 1 trip and it was $15,they would pay you teh $5 to make it $20/hr (the guarantee)
> but if you made $25/hr,of course there's no guarantee being paid to you,because you're over the $20/hr threshold
> ...


Those that are making over the guaranteed amount per hour are either 1) putting a ridiculous amount of miles on their car to accomplish that at $0.73, or 2) accomplished it because of surge rates kicking in. But since this is a debate about $0.73, the argument you're are making is that they made more per hour than the guarantee driving at $0.73, so they did it with a ridiculous amount of mileage.

Which takes as back to the things we've already discussed, it's not impossible to make money at $0.73. But to do it would require incredibly high efficiency of billable miles to empty miles. So that doesn't make it impossible. It is however highly improbable. And even when reached produces only pennies of profit, and not worth the time and effort.

The way to make money at the guaranteed rate is to drive as little in mileage as possible while meeting the requirements of an average of 1 ride per hour, 90% acceptance and 50 minutes online each hour. If you got 10 $4 fares that required small amounts of distance to the pickup location from 5 pm to 3 AM, you could make a lot of profit after getting $176 from Uber given you only put 20 to 30 miles on your car. But going OVER the guarantee rate would require HUNDREDS AND HUNDREDS of miles on your car at $0.73 per mile to accomplish that. The amount Uber pays you would likely be less than what that mileage costs you, and if it were more (which is improbable) it would be such a small amount it's not worth it.

The only way to make money right now is to drive with surge rates, or get lucky to game the guarantee. When the revenue is a result of actual $0.73 mile production, it's likely a losing effort, or if profitable not even worth it.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay but you know that, just because there's a guarantee, doesnt mean they will pay you the say, $20/hr, or whatever it is they are guaranteeing
> let me explain:
> say you made 1 trip and it was $15,they would pay you teh $5 to make it $20/hr (the guarantee)
> but if you made $25/hr,of course there's no guarantee being paid to you,because you're over the $20/hr threshold
> ...


WRONG! Everything you have spoken about in this post talks about revenues. You never mention expenses at all. By my napkin math, without the guarantee, you will need to drive at 59.4% paid miles to BREAK EVEN.

Let's say you can do 4 rides in an hour and those rides are 5 miles / 10 minute rides. With zero dead miles, that is a profit of about $7.86. ($4.84 revenue/ride - (5*.575/mi cost/ride)) *4
If you have one dead mile for each trip, you are down to a $5.56 profit. That would also be 83.3% paid miles, which is VERY high. If you factor two dead miles for each trip your profit is down to $3.26. That would still be a fairly high 71.4% paid miles. If you ended up with an ordinary 50% paid miles, or one dead mile for each paid mile, your four trip profit would actually be a loss of $1.34. Uber would have paid you $19.36, so Uber (and Bart McCoy?) could say that you made money. But, Uber "made" does not equal a driver/"partner" profit.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I have no need to understand what you are typing, because even if your accounting method makes sense to you, that does not make depreciation cost accounting wrong. I don't really care if your math works or doesn't (though I would bet on it doesn't). The only reason I'm responding in this thread is your position that depreciation cost accounting is wrong. That's a ridiculous side of the argument to be on. It's GAAP, which all accountants have to legally comply with.


If you are using the 57.5 cents per Uber mile the depreciation is included in that. If you try to use the acres method of depreciation you are going to have to use the car a whole lot more to get anything out of it. The 57.5 cents is the best way to get close to your actual costs than any of the other methods in my opinion. I have had my own business before where I used my private vehicle. By paying myself the mileage rate as the lease price of the car to myself I don't have a tax issue with social security and FICA. If you don't do an S corporation or an L.L.C. you will pay 15.3% of all your earnings with Uber. However if you pay yourself mileage as one of the 2 previous entities I previously described your actual labor costs go way down. 
Example:
Earnings - 576.25 
Mileage - 725.9 miles
Non Corp - 576.25 @ 15.3% = 88.17
Corp Paying Mileage - 725.9 @ 57.5 = 417.39 = 576.25 - 417.39 = 158.86 @ 15.3% = 24.31
Difference of 63.86 per week @ 52weeks = 3,320.72 per year in savings.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

pengduck said:


> If you don't do an S corporation or an L.L.C. you will pay 15.3% of all your earnings with Uber.


I don't do an S corp or an LLC. But from my primary job I made more than $117K in taxable income in 2014, so I owe ZERO in Social Security taxes on my extra Uber income.

It's sad but true, that those already making a good income get this benefit driving for Uber that those who really need the Uber income don't get. That's just how the social security tax works.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> WRONG! Everything you have spoken about in this post talks about revenues. You never mention expenses at all. By my napkin math, without the guarantee, you will need to drive at 59.4% paid miles to BREAK EVEN.
> 
> Let's say you can do 4 rides in an hour and those rides are 5 miles / 10 minute rides. With zero dead miles, that is a profit of about $7.86. ($4.84 revenue/ride - (5*.575/mi cost/ride)) *4
> If you have one dead mile for each trip, you are down to a $5.56 profit. That would also be 83.3% paid miles, which is VERY high. If you factor two dead miles for each trip your profit is down to $3.26. That would still be a fairly high 71.4% paid miles. If you ended up with an ordinary 50% paid miles, or one dead mile for each paid mile, your four trip profit would actually be a loss of $1.34. Uber would have paid you $19.36, so Uber (and Bart McCoy?) could say that you made money. But, Uber "made" does not equal a driver/"partner" profit.


so Einstein, are you hereby declaring you can NOT profit at all by getting paid 73cents a mile?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so Einstein, are you hereby declaring you can NOT profit at all by getting paid 73cents a mile?


Why don't you set up an excel spreadsheet and do the math each week so you can figure out your profit/loss each week. Pay your mileage at 57.5 cents per mile for every mile you drive for Uber and see what you actually make. Keep track of the # of hours you put in so you can see hourly what you make.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so Einstein, are you hereby declaring you can NOT profit at all by getting paid 73cents a mile?


I don't believe I said that you could not profit at all.

I would declare that it is very difficult to make money at $.73/mile and that it would not be unusual for a driver to come back after a shift having lost money on that shift. I would also state that even in the case where a driver's shift was VERY efficient (minimized dead miles), the driver will make less than $8/hr, and would more likely be under $4/hr. So, if at 71% paid miles you end up making $3.26 in an hour, yes, you did profit some. But, I don't think many of us would choose to do shifts if that was the expected profit.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I don't believe I said that you could not profit at all.
> 
> I would declare that it is very difficult to make money at $.73/mile and that it would not be unusual for a driver to come back after a shift having lost money on that shift. I would also state that even in the case where a driver's shift was VERY efficient (minimized dead miles), the driver will make less than $8/hr, and would more likely be under $4/hr. So, if at 71% paid miles you end up making $3.26 in an hour, yes, you did profit some. But, I don't think many of us would choose to do shifts if that was the expected profit.


but lots and lots of drivers are still driving
guess they dont know math right?
even Prius hybrid dont help one bit either


----------

